# Borderlands Topic



## ATWA (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a topic for discussing Borderlands. Go figure.

So basically, talk about classes and weapon proficiencies. I personally use the Hunter class, because I like using sniper rifles.


----------



## Pear (Jan 3, 2010)

Isn't that an FPS/RPG hybrid?


----------



## ATWA (Jan 3, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Isn't that an FPS/RPG hybrid?


Yeah.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

i like the Soldier.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 3, 2010)

The Scorpio turret seems cool, I personally like the bird out of all the special attacks


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> The Scorpio turret seems cool, I personally like the bird out of all the special attacks


The bird is helpful, but some of the abilties the Scorpio has like "Heal teammates near the turret, resupply team mates, increase XP. And overall the distraction and backup use of it is very helpful.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2010)

I use Brick, he reminds of Heavy Weapons Guy. Besides, I like his weapon ability that he specializes in explosives, and I love the rocket launchers. I'm like 47 with Brick.

Anyway, do any of you have any Eridian weapons? I have one, but it's kind of weak, it's like in the 20s in the requirement range. Really rare guns, they be.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I use Brick, he reminds of Heavy Weapons Guy. Besides, I like his weapon ability that he specializes in explosives, and I love the rocket launchers. I'm like 47 with Brick.
> 
> Anyway, do any of you have any Eridian weapons? I have one, but it's kind of weak, it's like in the 20s in the requirement range. Really rare guns, they be.


I have the one you get from the boss, the "00111010 Cannon" Or wtv.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is the Cannon, I have the Blaster. Someone gave it to me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyways I need to level up, the level 50 I used was on my bro's harddrive on a local account.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 3, 2010)

The eridian weapons are pretty much trash. Only one does any sort of decent damage, and that's the Thunder one.

I use Mordecai as well, and stick to sniper rifles and pistols. My inventory is mostly made up of Jakobs and Vladof.

If it took more than one shot, you weren't using a Jakobs!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2010)

I just find Eridian weapons fun to shoot. Pretty. 
Oh, and someone showed me this red chest that was in a really, really odd place. If you jump off into the out of bounds zone in a certain place but don't go too far to get shot then there is this red chest that gives out really good weapons. Only trick is you have to save and quit because you can't get back up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85f5E5HCKGs
^ Video that shows where it is.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 3, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I just find Eridian weapons fun to shoot. Pretty.
> Oh, and someone showed me this red chest that was in a really, really odd place. If you jump off into the out of bounds zone in a certain place but don't go too far to get shot then there is this red chest that gives out really good weapons. Only trick is you have to save and quit because you can't get back up.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85f5E5HCKGs
> ^ Video that shows where it is.


I never knew about that one.
I haven't played in forever.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2010)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's worth getting on to check out, I'd say. The person who showed me it says its a good place to find Eridian weapons, but since you find them weak... T_T


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

If anyone wants to hhelp me level up just send me a friend request.

Robotical Cow, because I can make words up.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 3, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're cool and everything, worth getting if you wanna collect them. To be honest, the only thing I like about them are the way the scopes look and the design.
But I will get on and try that chest.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to hhelp me level up just send me a friend request.
> 
> Robotical Cow, because I can make words up.


Is that XBL or PSN?


----------



## Pear (Jan 3, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to hhelp me level up just send me a friend request.
> 
> Robotical Cow, because I can make words up.


Lol, my little brother's the robot llama. XD Great minds think alike.


----------



## Nexus (Jan 3, 2010)

Agh im bored of this game already, level 50 mordecai and brick, level 42 lilith.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

It's my gamertag.


----------



## Miranda (Jan 4, 2010)

I love Borderlands, I've beat it twice now. I use the siren class. I've beat all the DLC, but I keep playing to get the weapons. I have a ton of Eridian guns, but I stored them in the bank so I don't have them in my inventory anymore. I use mostly Atlas shotguns but I have an SMG by Tediore I use too.

I am still trying to level up my other classes, and I'm always looking for more people to play with, if you wanna send me a PM with your gamertag and I'll add you on XBL.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 4, 2010)

Safe to say I love Atlas guns, I collect them. ;D 
I'm a level 50 soldier, being the mainly the gunner/medic hybrid of the skill tree. (someone i play with needs healing of course)
Great game, can't wait for more additions to it in forms of DLC.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to say, I must be the weakest one here. Level 5 Mordecai, still messing around in Fryestone. I need to play this more. >:


----------



## ATWA (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the ability to be able to shoot a teammate to heal them.. I forget who has that ability though.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 4, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> I like the ability to be able to shoot a teammate to heal them.. I forget who has that ability though.


Roland/Soldier


----------



## Caleb (Jan 4, 2010)

I had a level 33 Mordekai on PS3 but now I have it on 360 and I'm a level 7 Brick.


----------



## Miranda (Jan 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Safe to say I love Atlas guns, I collect them. ;D
> I'm a level 50 soldier, being the mainly the gunner/medic hybrid of the skill tree. (someone i play with needs healing of course)
> Great game, can't wait for more additions to it in forms of DLC.


Hey now...not my fault my health just vanishes.... >.>


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd love to play some DLC, but at the moment I'm only level 11, and I think the DLC enemies are higher than I can handle.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jan 6, 2010)

Got this for Christmas. Lvl 24 Siren and Lvl 12 Soldier (for Co-Op with bro) I found 2 Atlas guns today! Hoorah!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

The game says Atlas guns are the best when in some cases they really aren't. Most of the Atlas guns I have found were total trash. It's great that I found this strong shotgun, but only 2 shots? I'll keep my much more efficient 12 shot shotgun.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 7, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> The game says Atlas guns are the best when in some cases they really aren't. Most of the Atlas guns I have found were total trash. It's great that I found this strong shotgun, but only 2 shots? I'll keep my much more efficient 12 shot shotgun.


Yeah, that's just the way with all the guns though. They say they may be a higer level, but the gun you already have works wonders.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until you level up and find a better one


----------



## Peso (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow I never thought Miranda would play this game.Pretty cool to find out these things sometimes. ^_^


----------



## AndyB (Jan 7, 2010)

Peso said:
			
		

> Wow I never thought Miranda would play this game.Pretty cool to find out these things sometimes. ^_^


And why would you not think that?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 8, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That happened to me alot. I kept this one rocket launcher that I got at 29 all to level 50 because it dealt 1033 damage (purple, so made sense why). I saw several higher req. launchers but none topped the lvl 29 one. I did see one launcher that surpassed it by quite alot but it dealt corrosive damage, not explosive so I had to toss it.
I was mainly a Blaster/Tank berserker so that is why I cared about explosive damage so much, I maxed out the one skill where you deal more explosive damage, and such like that.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 8, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o*censored.2.0*o*censored.2.0*o*censored.2.0*
I just realized how stupid this post sounded.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 9, 2010)

Can someone tell me what's the best revolver to use at level 19, and the best sniper, best shotgun, etc., for a Hunter.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 9, 2010)

I think there are too many guns to directly tell you which one is best.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 9, 2010)

Well yeah, but I'm looking for a revolver with a scope, that's decent. I don't need a sniper anymore but I do need a good shotgun. I guess I'll go look for them.


----------



## Miranda (Jan 12, 2010)

Peso said:
			
		

> Wow I never thought Miranda would play this game.Pretty cool to find out these things sometimes. ^_^


Why would you think that?


----------



## AndyB (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, there's been some new DLC annouced and well... for those that have beaten the game many times and have reached level 50. 
We're in luck.




			
				hatTs; from the Borderlands message boards said:
			
		

> Sorry, I haven


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 21, 2010)

They'll most likely implement some of the weapons that didn't make it in the original too.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 10, 2010)

While this may be old.. 

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/01/28/next-borderlands-dlc-the-secret-armory-of-general-knoxx-annou/

I can't wait to play this.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> While this may be old..
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2010/01/28/next-borderlands-dlc-the-secret-armory-of-general-knoxx-annou/
> 
> I can't wait to play this.


Oh yeah, I forgot to post this a while ago.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 10, 2010)

I saw a level 70 while playing online the other day.. glitch? hax?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> I saw a level 70 while playing online the other day.. glitch? hax?


Probably a hack.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought the DLC may have already came out.. thanks


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> I thought the DLC may have already came out.. thanks


I don't see it out. I'm sure they'd make a big thing about it if it had.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 10, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> I thought the DLC may have already came out.. thanks


Nope. The GearBox forums are guessing May at the most for a release on the DLC.
I've been checking it daily, and I'll post if anything pops up.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a picture to keep everyone interested in the upcoming DLC.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## ATWA (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope this DLC isn't too much like New/Old/Dead Haven.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because girls are supposed to like peaceful games! DD


----------



## ATWA (Feb 12, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Borderlands is peaceful :B


----------



## ATWA (Feb 12, 2010)

http://twitter.com/generalknoxx


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 19, 2010)

General Knoxx video and info


That should sum a lot up.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 19, 2010)

Also, here's some screens if you don't wanna look at the video.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Also, here's some screens if you don't wanna look at the video.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Holy *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0*... Ninja type things... Awesome!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're assassins from the Crimson Lance, not to mention they're all girls.
From what I can tell, it seems like we won't be very disappointed with this DLC.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girls? (hello) -ahem- I did think that from the picture. The mini bandits on those things look too funny though, like if I see them coming at me I'll just crack up.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 19, 2010)

Whoo, can't wait. Now I just need to catch up. D:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

MIDGET PHYCOS ON SCAGS?

OH *censored.3.0* YES PLEASE.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 23, 2010)

*censored.2.0*


----------



## AndyB (Feb 23, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> *censored.2.0*


Hehe, it's out now. =D


----------



## ATWA (Feb 23, 2010)

.........don't lie to me

cool sig/avatar by da way


----------



## AndyB (Feb 23, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> .........don't lie to me
> 
> cool sig/avatar by da way


I'm downloading it right now. Sucks though, servers are packed with everyone trying to get it. So it's taking SO long.

And thank you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2010)

Dammed PSN updating only on Thursdays. >.>


----------



## ATWA (Feb 23, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Dammed PSN updating only on Thursdays. >.>


Are you sure it will be here Thursday?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's supposed to be. I don't see any reason it wouldn't.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 24, 2010)

It's hard D: I keep dying...so I gave up hahaha


----------



## ATWA (Mar 8, 2010)

I've only played 5 minutes of it. I'll play more this weekend.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been playing it for the past couple of weeks, went from Arid Badlands all the way to the Trash Coast area. Working on some of the missions before I continue on with the story.

Any tips on the Final round of that arena in Rust Commons West? I'm a Level 32 Hunter.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 8, 2010)

Ironically, I've never even been to that arena.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone on Xbox would be a dear friend if they helped noob-boost level me up.

;D


----------



## Caleb (Mar 8, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Anyone on Xbox would be a dear friend if they helped noob-boost level me up.
> 
> ;D


As long as you help me with this ... But how are we to do it.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 8, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Reveals himself from the shadows-
Gentlemen!


----------



## Caleb (Mar 8, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>: D

Andy and his Cloak and Dagger.

Soo..


----------



## ATWA (Mar 12, 2010)

*censored.3.0* my life, *censored.3.0* this game. both of my save files corrupted. *censored.3.0*ing corrupted. *censored.3.0* this piece of *censored.2.0*. over 90 *censored.3.0*ing dollars, down the *censored.3.0*ing drain. *censored.3.0* you gearbox, you *censored.8.1* sucking *censored.2.0* heads. *censored.3.0*.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 12, 2010)

*censored.3.0* this game, it's not worth starting over. *censored.3.0* it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 12, 2010)

...

There goes any PS3 Borderland buddies. :L 

On another note, I've obtained the 3rd Artifact and have completed all missions left to do so far. Still level 32. 

I'm never going to get to the DLC.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm getting it Tom : D


----------



## Conor (Mar 13, 2010)

I was hoping to rent this game earlier but blockbusters didn't have it :|
I really want this game.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't waste your time.

Or money, for that matter.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Don't waste your time.
> 
> Or money, for that matter.


Why? I thought it was good. And the DLC was good also.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game is good, but there's a high chance that your game will corrupt, lose your weapon proficiencies, etc.

http://kotaku.com/5391214/beware-these-big-borderlands-bugs


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that published a couple days after it came out? Surely they've patched some of those issues since then.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently they haven't, there's still the sky glitch, the weapon proficiency glitch, and the corruption glitch, all three of which have happened to me. I know that I didn't cause the corruption, nor did my PS3, because before I quit any game I play, I save, hold down the PS button and go to the XMB and turn off my system from there.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2010)

I've completed everything related to The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned and started Mad Moxxi's. What can I expect besides major ass kicking? And will I need to level up some more, I'm Level 41 right now, about the same for all the other enemies I think.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 29, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I've completed everything related to The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned and started Mad Moxxi's. What can I expect besides major ass kicking? And will I need to level up some more, I'm Level 41 right now, about the same for all the other enemies I think.


It's way easier if you do it on co-op..

I would've played it with you, but obviously I can't.


----------

